# (27.04.2009)

## admin

.      ,  ,     .  ,     .  * 1,  - , 27.04.09* 
  8:40,  .     GPS   ,  - .  ,       , .  ,     ,          . 
   - ,  .   ,       .    -  .  , , ,    -   . 
  - -. ,  .     -   ,   .   ,     . (  ) 
  :        ,   .          .  . 
  - .  MAN.     -  ,   .    .   ,   . 2    (  ) +   +   + 2    - 56 . 
  11:00,  .     .
           "",    ,        19 -      .   ,  14:30    .  2      500 .,        .        .    .     . , , . 
, ,    .    20 ,  , 25 - 33 .   , .    .      ,  112 .  ,   .  ,    ,     . , , . ,     .  ,   .  . ( -  ). !     ,          .   , ,   ,      . ,  ,   .    ,     6 . . .      50 . .  100     25. , .  ! 
  ! ,    .   .       .  -      .        .         ,    .        ,           .        - 14  7 .  , .  * 2,   , 28.04.09* 
,  9:30,   -     .      ,      .    -     .   ,   . 
     ,  .  , ..     .  ,            -    . 
  ,  !   ,   ,      ,     -   . ,  ,      .      " ",      .  .    3   2 .  ,   ,   ,     2  = 47 .

----------


## admin

- ,     . ,  15 ,    . . . .    , .   .  .   ( )  .     .    ,   .   ,    . .      -    !    
,  .   , .      ,   ,  ,    ,       .    
 ,      . ,   .    ,     .      -      .  , .       .  .    
      . , .    ,  ,     .        ,     .
     .       ,    ,   .      (     ),     ,     .      , .      (   ) - .    
    ,    .    -   .     -    .   - .       -   .   ?  ?  .    .       ""  95 .    -       .   * 3,           , 29.04.09* 
  ,  7:30,       . ( !)  ,   .         ,   ,         .  9:30      . -.    ,      10:00. , .       .        , ,     ?   .    ,        -   .    , -   . 
  ,   .    
-, .    ;    ,              ,       .    
        .

----------


## admin

-,        (    - ),           .  ,        .    
 ,    .    ,   ,       .    
 ,            . , ,  , .  ,     .   . .    
 ,           .      ,          ,      . 
 :    9:00,    15 .         ,               ,    ,  ,     . 
             .        100 .  ,       ,       .       6 .   100    . 
          . . . .  .  . .     ,     .   , ,     .  . 
           ,      . .          . -,           ,   ,     ,       ,      ....  . 
   ,          .      ,        ,    .        .     . .        ,      ,      , . .  .    .     ,      .              . , . ,   , ! 
  .          ,    -.  .      .   -   ,       .      ,        . ,   -   ?       .   ,   ,     ,   ...   ?    . .    ,     . 
     ,  .       . 300       .    .   , , , , .

----------


## admin

.      ,    .  ,     ,  ,    .    
    ,       .  .  ,         .   300 . , 4 ,     (!)        .    
, ,   .          . 
    ,       ,   . ( )   ,   .  , 2 ,   ,    + 2   70 ,    10%     . 
       .         .        .    ( )    .       ,  .  ,    ,      .              .     ,       . ,   .  * 3.      , 30.04.09* 
      ,  ,    .  ,      .            .     ,  ,  . ,    .      ()    . ( )
,   !   !  ,      -   ,     ,      . , ,    -  . ,  . 
      .   ,      .              .     ,   - .       ,     .     (50 . .)         (30 . .)  .           (9 .)     !   -         . ,  . 
       ,   .   ,    .   ?   .          ,      .     . . 
        . ,       .    !   ! , , .   ,        .      ,      .   .    .        ,      .  ?   .     ? ,   10 ,     .   ?    .  . -   .

----------


## admin

,  ,  ,   . 
           . , . 
    .      -     ,  .     ,    .    ,   .  ,       ,    . , ,           .   .    
  ,      .         . ,   ,      ,    .   ,       ,  !      .       ,    .    
       ,  .  * 4.   , 01.05.09* 
           ,   ,     .   .                  -        .   - ,         .       (    ,     ,    ),         .    ,   .          ,  .  ,  ,     .       ! 
  . 
 ,           .    :       ,     ,      .      ,            .       -.     .            .       .    
  . ,      .              .        .  ,  ,       .          .

----------


## admin

.    ,   (       )   . -!          ,    .     ,    . ,      .    !   !             ,   . ,    !    
    ,  .   ,     ,          ,    .      ,     . 
          ,  .   ,     ,     140 .  ,  !   , 
  ,            .  ,        ,    .  ,  : ,  ,        .   ,   . *
 5. . 02.05.09* 
     ,     .  .     ,      ,          .   ,  ,  ,      ,  .     !    ! 
   ,    (   , ),    .        ,   , ,   ,    .     ,   .    
    3, .   :   ,            .  ,  .  __ 
   .   ,     ,   20      ..        :   ,   ,   .     ,      .     .   ,      ,     .  , . .             , 15.       ,       .      .  ,  - (!), ,     -   .         133 .   20 . ,    -  100 .      (           ,    ),      .  ,    . ,   . 
     -  .      -  -,       .    4  ,    ,     . , .         ,   .    ,   ,      .

----------

